# AppleScript -a supprimer du menu appli



## alexv (24 Février 2001)

Est il possible de supprimer la présence de l'appli. "Éditeur de scripts"du menu application, alors que celui-ci tourne en tache de fond en mode enregistrement.
Merci.


----------



## JackSim (26 Février 2001)

J'en doute, puisque c'est une application ouverte, mais pas une vraie application de tâche de fond (comme la barre des réglages par exemple).


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## alexv (26 Février 2001)

Et, ne serait il pas possible de contourner le prob avec ResEdit??
Ou, exite il un utilitaire capable de remplir cette mission? A l'image d'un des anciens éléments des NowUtilities (qui malheureusement n'enregistrait  que le texte saisi pas les actions).


----------



## JackSim (26 Février 2001)

Mais d'abord, en quoi la présence de l'Editeur de scripts dans le menu Applications te gène-t-elle ?


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Number One (26 Février 2001)

C'est vrais, tu va pas enregistrer tes scripts pendant des heures, non ?

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## Number One (26 Février 2001)

Jack, jack !!!! T'as passé les mille post !!! Et j'était même pas là pour voir ça, débouchez le champagne !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## alexv (27 Février 2001)

Mea culpa,  En fait je suis confronté à un problème. Nous nous sommes rendu compte que le dernier arrivé de notre petite structure (6p) profitait des heures de pause ou de repas, pour fouiner sur un de nos macs non relié au réseau (Mac qui tient la compta). Il ny a rein de vraiment top secret et donc pas de méga urgence, mais avant de tout coder (et pendre des sanctions sil y a lieu) jaurai vraiment aimer savoir le type dinformation quil cherchait. 
Doù " lÉditeur de scripts " à qui rien néchappe mais un peu voyant, à moins quil existe dautres produits ?


----------



## @bou @n@ss (27 Février 2001)

Avec Resedit c'est possible, mais attention tu ne pourra quitter l'éditeur AS que par la fameuse combinaison de touches ui ne marche pas à tous less coups.
Il y a une ressource qu'il faudra mettre a Background Only si je me souviens bien !
ames sensibles, s'abstenir !


----------

